# 2012 trout.. not bad for 3 hours!!



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

20 trout here. caught 23. thru a few back..secret honey hole. just letting ya'll know they are slamming!


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

these were caught on my buddy farm by the way... i dont recommend someone going out and slaying them like this in public or club setting...


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

how many of you were fishin? looks like a good day


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought the limit was 5 per person in Ohio


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

mlayers said:


> I thought the limit was 5 per person in Ohio


If it's private he can keep however many he wants.


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

yea its private man.. ohio law is 5. in public unless its private or by club rules if u belong to a club..


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Where does he buy them from? What size does he get them as?


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

he gets them from a fish farm here in ohio, they wont let him get them from outta state for some reason.. there about 10-12 inches. thier about $4 a pound..


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Nice.. If only I had a pond to out them in.. They fight like crazy.. These are state release ones from Friday night.


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

oh yea i love catching them.. where did they releease them at? those are about the size we get.. some are bigger here and there. some have been in that pond for awhile they grow fast bc the pond has a sprinkler system and a spring the feeds into it.. but those are nice. they are some cool looking fish.. till they die and start changing color then they get to looking wierd.. lol..


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I will grill and also smoke them


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I prefer to soak trout in brine overnight and then cold smoke them , they are awesome and the high oil content in their flesh compliments the smoke really well.I like them somewhat dry , almost fish jerky , and salty


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Alright, I cleaned up the thread, so get it back on topic and knock off the school yard stuff. Please.


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

if u stock the trout in a spring fed system and the conditions are right will they live throughout their life and reproduce? ive always wondered this about those rainbows


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

yes!!!! they are very good at reproducing also. they spawn good in the spring.. and if u have a good oxygen levels and food systems they get big!


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

West Virginia Redneck101 said:


> yes!!!! they are very good at reproducing also. they spawn good in the spring.. and if u have a good oxygen levels and food systems they get big!


haha yea i always dreamed (and still do) of having my own lake or pond where the trout naturally reproduce and i can catch them just a couple years ago i caught my first steelhead 8 lbs it was awesome great fight & beatiful fish yea trout are such great fish i just wish there were more out here in northwest ohio


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

lol. yea. bluffton has good trout in thier pond. ''bluffton sportsman club.'' findlays fishing club they used to have trout in theres. big trout.. but they dont put any in it anymore bc of the cost. but they wonder why they cant afford, (so they say). they charge $100 a year and cant afford trout. but bluffton charges $30 for membership and stock theres pretty good. so idk dont make since.. blufftons trout derby they are putting in like 3-4,000 pounds in for there derby. they stocked march 5th and put 1,000 pounds and not many people have fished the owner said. so its pretty stocked.. but def, a good place to trout fish.. trout, walleye and crappie are my favorite fish.. esp, crappie..


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

yea i know alot of ponds get stocked every year with trout and i tried olander a couple times with no luck lol


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

sykessta where do you fish in the NW I am in Williams County and I fish here and I get anywhere from 50 to 100 in April and May


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

i fish around findlay. by (lima) a bit. in west viginia i live right on the ohio river. down there there aint really no where to fish.. unless u live up by the mountains or no exactly where to go to fish.. up here i like the resiviors and i fish bluffton's club ponds.. i went out today to bluffton and got 4 trout. caught my limit in an hour.. i been out to the resivior at night only bc its dead during the day.. i caught a few walleye and white bass here and there... in May and june i can go out to the resivior and fill up a bucket or 2 maybe with hardly any water in it in 2-3 hours.. usually for like 3-4 weeks outta the year i can go out there and 100-140 crappie a night.. but i only keep the ones these days that are about 12 inches. im so not into cleaning them for hours like i was when i was younger.. lol. but no fish storys.. i got the photos to show it..


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

matt, yeh i went out today got 4 from bluffton. everyone that was out there for hours wasnt catching nothen.. they didnt relize that they wernt hitting off of bobbers. oday they were on the bottom.. i got my limit in an hour and left. everyone was looking like what the "h".. lol. but thats how it goes.. just gota know how they work i guess.. i kinda like skunking guys.. but feel sry for them..


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

What were you catching them on, on the bottom? We went to a stocked lake yesterday, dad and I caught our limit in about 40 minutes. Caught and released about 8 more.


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

mlayers said:


> sykessta where do you fish in the NW I am in Williams County and I fish here and I get anywhere from 50 to 100 in April and May


for trout? i fished at olander park a couple times with no luck im in toledo yea no good trout waters here lol


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

[/QUOTE]


----------

